# Polaroid Kickstarter Project



## tododelsur (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm making a book of Polaroid photos. I'm going to spend half the year meeting new people and collecting portraits. Please check it out and spread the word if you feel so inclined:

They Eat Film by Scott Southall &mdash; Kickstarter

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tododelsur/6841936121/]
	

Dishes Broken Like Promises by Todo Del Sur, on Flickr
[/URL]


----------

